# June 2006 Site Stats



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Busiest month so far! 



> Total Hits 12535975
> Total Files 5702989
> Total Pages 3016870
> Total Visits 198013
> Total KBytes 88524297





> Top 20 of 1436 Total Search Strings
> 
> # Hits Search String
> 
> ...





> Top 30 of 99 Total Countries
> 
> # Hits Files KBytes Country
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

From Google Analytics/Sitemaps:

Most common words on the site overall. Not sure how accurate this is or exactly what pages it's crawling to get it, but anyhow:



> sevenstring
> posts
> guitars
> string
> ...


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Top Referrers:



> Top 30 of 1099 Total Referrers
> 
> # Hits Referrer
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Google top search query clicks / Average top position:



> 1. seven string 2
> 2. sevenstring 1
> 3. vince's rocktron chameleon settings 5
> 4. buz mcgrath 4
> ...


----------



## Leon (Jul 1, 2006)

long live Sevenstring.org


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 1, 2006)

Lord of all he surveys!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jul 1, 2006)

Fuckin' Buckethead unmasked again.


----------



## rogue (Jul 1, 2006)

great work bro


----------



## Leon (Jul 1, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Fuckin' Buckethead unmasked again.


no shit! 

some people just can't handle a little mystery* 





*this coming from a scientist.


----------



## Drew (Jul 1, 2006)

That cracks me up that Buckethead unmasked is always a VERY close second to sevenstring.org, and nothing else is even close. 

Also, I'd like to point out that "most common word" is the only site stat Chris seems to be able to beat me in.


----------



## cadenhead (Jul 1, 2006)

Why is Cardinals suck on one of those lists?


----------



## Leon (Jul 1, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> Why is Cardinals suck on one of those lists?


because they do?


----------



## David (Jul 1, 2006)

DAMN this site is popular. 

Thanks for creating such a great site, Chris.=)


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

cadenhead said:


> Why is Cardinals suck on one of those lists?



 It always is for some reason, for like the last year. I've no friggin' clue why.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2006)

rofl I like the ESP forum threads that have linked here, at least they click links hahaha.


----------



## Chris (Jul 1, 2006)

Drew said:


> That cracks me up that Buckethead unmasked is always a VERY close second to sevenstring.org, and nothing else is even close.
> 
> Also, I'd like to point out that "most common word" is the only site stat Chris seems to be able to beat me in.



 I can't believe the f-word isn't #1.


----------



## Leon (Jul 1, 2006)

Chris said:


> I can't believe the f-word isn't #1.


fuck!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 1, 2006)

lol yeah really.

fuck buckethead unmasked!!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 1, 2006)

how is my name one of the most common words?..... is there something you guys aren't telling me? a thread i'm not permitted to see? well i don't think i'll be in the running for post whore count so i must enjoy this time as it lasts.......


----------

